# cultured buttermilk



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

Made some with the culture from N.E. supply, but the culture is pretty expensive for each batch. I'm assuming I can use some of the ready buttermilk to start the next batch?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

You can....locally they sell what's called Bulgarian Buttermilk that is a full fat version. 
You can also use Flora Danica culture in milk to make buttermilk..it's a lot less expensive than buying the " special" cultures from NE supply.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

I use store bought cultured buttermilk to make clabber, which is basically the same thing as homemade buttermilk. 1/4 cup of buttermilk per quart of milk. It works great!

The homemade clabber can be used to start another batch. The extra buttermilk can be frozen until needed. Very inexpensive.

More info if you are interested~ 
http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2011/04/homemade-clabber-as-buttermilk_7663.html


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't have my own supply of dairy (milk) but I'd love to make my own buttermilk -- the real version, not that awful stuff in the stores. Is there a recipe on this forum that can get me started?

Actually, I'll post it, too.
Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The "real" version of buttermilk isn't cultured. It's the leftover product from separating cream from milk, churning the cream to butter, and the remaining liquid at *that* point is buttermilk. 

CULTURED VERSUS OLD FASHIONED BUTTERMILK:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/BUTTERMILK.HTM#old_fashioned_buttermilk

* "Cultured buttermilk," commonly available in US supermarkets, is not the same as "old fashioned buttermilk," about which I get many questions. The latter is the liquid which remains after churned butter is removed. The two buttermilks bear few traits in common. See the following description of churning butter for the differences.

CHURNING BUTTER: 
In "olden times," farm families would let freshly milked milk sit for half a day and skim off the cream which had risen. This cream would be set aside in a cool place, around 50-60 F. Each milking's cream would be added until several gallons had accumulated. In the meantime, naturally occurring bacteria in the cream would cause it to slightly sour. This souring increases the efficiency of churning. The accumulated, slightly sour, cream would be churned at the optimum temperature (approximately 58 F) such that the butter was firm enough to separate out, but soft enough to stick together into a mass. The butter was removed, washed in very cold water to remove the remaining milk, and salt worked in to preserve it. The remaining liquid after the butter was removed was called buttermilk. I call it "old fashion buttermilk," which is slightly sour, has the consistency of milk, but is slightly paler. It has flakes of butter floating in it. Commercial manufacturers sometimes add colored "butter flakes" to imitate the old fashioned buttermilk. However, the two products are very different, cultured buttermilk being thick and tart, old fashioned being thin, and slightly acid, depending on how sour the cream got before it was churned.


----------

